# Digitrax Duplex systems



## RDM Jr (May 24, 2011)

I am interested in opinions/reactions from folks that have personal operating experience with duplex systems from Digitrax. Most speciffically, did you use it in an operating session with multiple crews operating multiple trains simultaneously? Did you notice any difference in the operating characteristics versus a simplex system, e.g. response time, range, reliability, etc.? Any relevant comments regarding what you are getting for the added purchase price would be helpful as I attempt to make a purchase decision.


----------



## Marv (Feb 8, 2011)

This is a little off topic, but might be relevant. I have a Chief with the DT400R and I wish I had the duplex. Here's why! I use several different trains during a session. Plugging in each time to address another engine is a step I could do without. If you spend a lot of time with a single or two different addresses only then the R will do the job. JMHO.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I have used radios with the 2.4Ghz band in the past and found their use to be an easy and pain free experience. Running R/C cars that travel 40-50 MPH around the track takes quick reflexes and a fast radio, no issues with that with 2.4 systems. The Digitrax duplex uses the same 2.4Ghz technology that R/C radios use and this allows the throttle to pick an open channel and then report to the command station's receiver what channel it is on and then they lock in to that. This is all done seamlessly and you are totally unaware that it is going on. Now the draw back here is the older "R" models will not work with the new receivers and the new "D" throttles will not work with the old receivers. THis means you will need to provide both receivers if you want to use simplex and duplex at the same time. I am going to get one of my DT400Rs converted to duplex mode and leave the other one alone for now.

Massey


----------

